# Dog soap recipe anyone?



## KUrby

I would like to make some dog soap, anyone have some ideas?
Karen


----------



## Guest

You can use any of the eo's that bugs and fleas don't like.. 
Eucalyptus
Peppermint
Cedarwood
lemongrass
lemon
pennyroyal (watch this one, it can be toxic)
Lavender
T-Tree
Euc and lemon work the best
Barb


----------



## KUrby

Thanks barb!! I knew I could depend on you to set me straight! LOL I know it's been a long time since I have been on here. I want to make some pet soap too. Would you suggest to use my regular soap recipe for this? Or does it matter? maybe no goats milk? suggestions?
Karen


----------



## Guest

The goat milk soap is also good for dog skin... yep use milk... I will look up some of the eo mixes for doggie soaps tomorrow and post for you
Barb


----------



## KUrby

Thanks Barb I need a good one...
karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Get the jefferspet.com catalog and spend some time going through it and look at what sells. Mint high notes always make folks think something is cleaning and also soothing. Oatmeal, is soothing. Read the claims on thier liquid shampoo on what is a hot seller. It's like in people soap....pomegrante was all the rage I sold hundreds of bars of my pomegrante, now it's gone down and Acai Berry is all the rage, so much so it hasn't even made it onto my website it sells out so fast. I haven't gotten a bar of my honey comb soap to a friend on here, because when I make a batch, a double batch even it sells out so fast in orders "When you get it made send me 21 bars" etc... Alot of times spam mail on my email account tells me what is popular....and of course I have to hit Victoria's Secret and Bath and Body works. Same thing for dog bars...the dog bone shape in an oatmeal bar, everyone with dogs wants one. Vicki


----------



## Guest

Some recipes for dog fleas, do not use these on cats

EO blend for bar soaps

2 parts peppermint
2 parts eucalyptus
2 parts lavender
2 parts rosemary


Another one
2 parts cedarwood
2 parts orange oil or citronella
2 parts lavender

Of course you will use accordingly to how much soap you are making


Rec for Herbal Tea Flea Spray for Dogs

thinly slice a lemon with peeling on it and add one pint of boiling water, steep overnight, strain and add several drops of lavender.. Spray on your dogs twice daily, you can also add other essential oils in the blend you like

Another one
600 ml of water, add 2 drops of lavender and 2 drops of cedarwood or ess oils of your choice that are good flea repellants


Flea Powders for Dogs

1/4 cup cornstarch
2 cups baking soda

Add to this
1/2 teas of each
ground dried euc leaves
Ground dried rosemary
Ground dried lavender

1/2 teas of orange oil
1/2 teas lavender oil
Shake all together well, powder your dog daily, you can also powder dogs bed with this and or carpeting


Dawn dish soap kills fleas really well if you bath dog in it, then spray with natural flea sprays

Doggie collar

Place a few drops of flea repellant oils on cloth collars every few days
Barb


----------



## SherrieC

If you make your soap with Castor oil in the recipe, it will make it much more "bubbly" It's what I use in shampoo bars. I have used regular soap on the animals, but I like the shampoo bars better.


----------



## KUrby

Ok here are the EO's I have on hand.. Bulgarian lavender, triple distilled Peppermint, spearmint, lemongrass, orange oil.
so what recipes can I do?
K


----------



## Guest

Karen you can use any or all of these and make your own mix... 
Barb


----------

